# realm cycles province 1.0



## silasmtb (Sep 22, 2012)

Has anyone heard of these, I cant find really anything about them online other than amazon.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

I think it is a well dept store bike. It seems amazon is the only place you can get it. considering it has sram grip shift shifters and doesn't list what deraillers it has or any part for that matter sends up red flags.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Specifications:
26-inch wheels
Fits men from 62 inches tall and up
Steel frame
Hardtail frame design
Front suspension fork
21-speed drive train
SRAM MRX shifter
Front and rear hand-operated V-brakes
Aluminum alloy rims
Riser handlebars
Quick release seat post
Knobby tires
Padded saddle
Platform pedals
Free wheel hub
Front quick-release wheel
Kick stand

yeah... kick stand and knobby tires! oh my lol.. pass. looked it up online, saw it for 160 new in a few places, honestly wouldn't waste the money on it. if you want cheap look at bikes direct, the 450ht is a great buy.


----------

